# Kindle case in stores?



## kindling (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just got a Kindle the other day as a gift and while I am super excited I am also scared of using it without a case! I ordered on on Amazon but for some reason it is not even shipping until 6/16 (having same problem with another amazon order). Anyway, is there any brick and mortar stores I can go to to buy a case, cover, sleeve, skin, etc? I want to protect it asap!

thanks for your help


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Not really any "cover" I can think of.. but the office supply stores are selling several style of the neoprene cases some for various uses.. that may fit a kindle.. think I came across one that was for one of those mini laptops that are out.. even had little handles..


----------



## kindling (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah i tried a case for a 7" netbook and it was huge! so much extra space. I am actually returning it right after work today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Vegas Asian found something at Target that worked for the K1. . . .take it with you and try it out.  In the mean time, some have mentioned using large potholders. . .you know, the kind that lets you slip your hand in but isn't hand shaped.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

before I got my covers I found a bunch of options in my bookstores here in the bible section.  they had covers zipfronts.. I got a nice microfiber red with a pocket for my cell phone.. try that option..


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Also check out the Accessories Threads, for online other than Amazon,  And check the Buy,Sell, Barter thread, maybe somone is selling and willing to ship overnight.  Good Luck


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry I forgot, check out the Reviews Board,  It will give you much insight on what works or doesn't.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

You kind of have to look around. Since the Kindle is exclusively with Amazon, not too many people make a lot of aftermarket accessories for them. But there are good references as stated in an above post.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Target has a nice Belkin pouch for $12.99. It's by the minilaptop cases and comes in black, red, pink and blue. The nice thing is that once you have your cover, you can then use this as a travel pouch. My Kindle in the cover fits in nicely.

http://www.belkin.com/pressroom/releases/uploads/assets/media/hi-res/F8N082-JIR.jpg


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a nice case by Belkin.  It reminds me of a bible cover.  So maybe you could look at bible covers in the bookstore and see if one is the right size to slip your K into.
deb


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

vg said:


> Target has a nice Belkin pouch for $12.99. It's by the minilaptop cases and comes in black, red, pink and blue. The nice thing is that once you have your cover, you can then use this as a travel pouch. My Kindle in the cover fits in nicely.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/pressroom/releases/uploads/assets/media/hi-res/F8N082-JIR.jpg


Nice! You don't mention what kind of cover you are using, but I wonder if this would work with an Oberon cover? I like my Oberon so well, that I want to protect it in whatever I get to carry my K2 and other accessories. A case to protect the cover...what have I got myself into!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have this very case and the KK in Oberon cover fits in it very nicely.  You can buy them at Target and they run about $12.00.  Congrats on your new Kindle.


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I have this very case and the KK in Oberon cover fits in it very nicely. You can buy them at Target and they run about $12.00. Congrats on your new Kindle.


Thank you, a trip to Target is in order!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a M-Edge case, but glad to know the Oberon fits as well.  You're gonna be happy with it I'm sure!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Belkin case for each of my Kindles and most of the covers will fit inside-Oberon, M-Edge Platform and Executive, Noreve.  I have one in bright pink and the other in bright blue-makes them easy to spot.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

tjomac said:


> A case to protect the cover...what have I got myself into!


ROTFL!! I feel this way too, but I'm having a blast!

Kim


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> ROTFL!! I feel this way too, but I'm having a blast!
> 
> Kim


Well, I am relieved to know there are others! I am having a blast too!

Tammy M.


----------

